# VTAC 1/2 and 1/2 drill.



## JJOIFVET (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a good drill. For those of you who are looking to challenge your shooting skiills a little more. 

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]http://www.vikingtactics.com/pop-instr_video14.html


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 29, 2009)

Good drill. I added V-TAC drill barricades to my range after watching their vids. If I had a zillion bucks I'd buy the company and live there. Kyle is the beast.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha Ha, you're late Bro, do pushups.......

Kyle is da man. 

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18549&highlight=Viking


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 29, 2009)

He is a good dude.


----------

